# Mendota won't start - an appeal to my invisible friends on hearth



## tlingit (Feb 25, 2014)

Hello all, my husband calls the hearth forums my invisible friends.  Any heating problem he says check with you guys. We have a new Mendota gas fireplace.  Installed a month ago. It has run perfectly until suddenly it won't start.  It just doesn't seem to be recognizing the remote.  The remote lights up, it looks like it is transmitting, but nothing happens.  Nothing, no light, no click of the igniter, nada, zip. The owners manual isn't much help on this topic.  I will call the dealer, but maybe the hearth collective knows something?  Thank you!


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 26, 2014)

What unit? What remote? Do you have the manual? There may be something in there about "Retuning the remote."
Sometimes, the transmitter will lose communication with the receiver & stop working.


----------



## Heatsource (Feb 26, 2014)

does the remote receiver take batteries?
sometimes the 'new' batteries included are actually old and weak...


----------



## Ironhorse74 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi. Does the fireplace beep when you hit the power button on the remote?  If not you have to resynch. There is a push button on the lower left of the unit. When you push that button, you only have seven seconds to push the power button on the remote.

If the fireplace does beep at you, when you hit the power button, with the remote in manual, can you turn the fan and light up and down?

Brad


----------



## tlingit (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks!  It's my day off, so we will trouble shoot today.  Thankfully, it's warm here.  All our Alaska weather has rolled south, 45 degrees in the sunshine today.  I'll take it!


----------



## tlingit (Mar 8, 2014)

Thanks everyone!  Resetting it with the wall switches worked.  I wonder if we had a power flicker and it lost its settings waiting for the gen set to kick in.  The batteries were not properly connected, so that backup was offline. Anyhow, its working and I am happy to have it back. Here's a pic.  We are still making tile choices, so it's still unfinished.  We chose the copper backdrop, and even with all the work to get one that was blemish free, totally worth it. Again, thanks. Your advice was just what I needed.


----------



## Ironhorse74 (Mar 27, 2014)

Looks nice!

Brad


----------

